# Harley Benton Amaroks! - New Chapman esque range!



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

here they all are - 

https://harleybenton.com/electric-g...qHuaqsL6YVIp5yozFuLe8PdfWJnYvKJWqPqyTdn6PGD4s


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

Neck Throughs


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

all products on THomann - 

https://www.thomann.de/gb/search_dir.html?sw=harley+benton+amarok&smcs=e7a01a_3421

6ers are £437

SS Frets, EMGs from Stock, 27inch scale, mahogany body etc


----------



## manu80 (Apr 12, 2020)

More legatorish to me


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

manu80 said:


> More legatorish to me


just kind of reminded me of these -


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Ivars V (Apr 12, 2020)

Finally, an ok looking headstock on HB!


----------



## Strtsmthng (Apr 12, 2020)

I think these are awesome. Need to watch those closely


----------



## JazzS (Apr 12, 2020)

That is very tempting, i've been wanting a baritone and this ticks a lot of boxes


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

JazzS said:


> View attachment 79442
> 
> That is very tempting, i've been wanting a baritone and this ticks a lot of boxes


same!!

I wish it was jet black ebony board though but I could always do that myself if it didnt darken up with mineral oil

I would probably take those retro actives out, put them in my Fender instead, and then get a white or even red theme going. (Dragon theme or watermelon haha )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2020)

Oooof that baritone in green.

Also was wondering what the deal was with the price. Then I realized the pickups were EMG Retroactives.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 12, 2020)

Thomann is the Euro Rondo.


----------



## mbardu (Apr 12, 2020)

Ivars V said:


> Finally, an ok looking headstock on HB!



Hard disagree on that but the rest of the guitar looks awesome though


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oooof that baritone in green.
> 
> Also was wondering what the deal was with the price. Then I realized the pickups were EMG Retroactives.


yeah

EMG Retro active set.
Stainless Steel Frets.
Locking Grover tuners (I believe)
and probably a Graphite nut

Very very good specs on guitars that look this good for that price


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 12, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Hard disagree on that but the rest of the guitar looks awesome though


You can't really compare it with this


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like they walked back the 3x3 or 3x4 stocks like in the agufish vid, probably to not get smacked by Mayones


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

gunch said:


> Looks like they walked back the 3x3 or 3x4 stocks like in the agufish vid, probably to not get smacked by Mayones


having said that, these new headstock shapes look identical to Kiesel to me haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2020)

And they're all a ripoff of this


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And they're all a ripoff of this



Absolutely

Rip off Authentic.

If it were Gibson, they would be on this quicker than fly on shit.


----------



## mbardu (Apr 12, 2020)

Geez I thought I didn't need a long scale 6 enough anymore to justify the price I would have needed for decent specs including stainless steel frets...but 500 bucks new?

How is the quality of those Harley Bentons nowadays? My experience with them was in the early 2000s and they were decent, but nothing to write home about.
Is it worth it to import one to the US?


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Geez I thought I didn't need a long scale 6 enough anymore to justify the price I would have needed for decent specs including stainless steel frets...but 500 bucks new?
> 
> How is the quality of those Harley Bentons nowadays? My experience with them was in the early 2000s and they were decent, but nothing to write home about.
> Is it worth it to import one to the US?


come on leaps and bounds in that time. My brand new strat from them is stunning


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

Ivars V said:


> You can't really compare it with this


I have this exact guitar and this headstock angers me so much.

Wish it was shaved off to get that Keith Merrow Schecter type shape instead.


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

btw guys, they are working on full baritone versions of these too at 28 inch scale. So if people are wanting that, it might be worth holding off until those drop - rather than compromise and get these 27inch scale versions.

Confirmed in Agufish's video showing these protos off


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2020)

lewis said:


> btw guys, they are working on full baritone versions of these too at 28 inch scale. So if people are wanting that, it might be worth holding off until those drop - rather than compromise and get these 27inch scale versions.
> 
> Confirmed in Agufish's video showing these protos off



Fuck.

Well there goes me getting a Hagstrom.


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Well there goes me getting a Hagstrom.


Just watched the video back. Im mistaken bro. The proto baritone Agufish has is 27 inch NOT 28inch

Im disappointed as I want a 28inch.
Hagstrom back on? haha



skip to 11:03


----------



## manu80 (Apr 12, 2020)

the natural explo is kinda nice.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 12, 2020)

I wish they had at least one 7 string with a FLoyd model of this.


----------



## josh1 (Apr 12, 2020)

They need to update their headless with 24 frets and 7 strings.


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 13, 2020)

lewis said:


> btw guys, they are working on full baritone versions of these too at 28 inch scale. So if people are wanting that, it might be worth holding off until those drop - rather than compromise and get these 27inch scale versions.
> 
> Confirmed in Agufish's video showing these protos off


I liked your post.


lewis said:


> Just watched the video back. Im mistaken bro. The proto baritone Agufish has is 27 inch NOT 28inch
> 
> Im disappointed as I want a 28inch.
> Hagstrom back on? haha


I unliked your post.
Jokes aside, I was pretty hyped about offerings in 28" range. Too bad their new 7strings are 25.5


----------



## Edika (Apr 13, 2020)

I understand the headstock shape on the Explorers to avoid going into ESP territory but they could have worked on it a bit more. It just looks...not great.


----------



## I play music (Apr 13, 2020)

lewis said:


> Just watched the video back. Im mistaken bro. The proto baritone Agufish has is 27 inch NOT 28inch
> 
> Im disappointed as I want a 28inch.
> Hagstrom back on? haha
> ...



Also want 28". 
And the prototype headstock. 
And a solid color. I think they look a bit too busy. 

However, may still get one maybe. Not sure yet. Specs for the price looks very good.


----------



## I play music (Apr 13, 2020)

If they copied this combination of red and roasted maple, I'd buy two!


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 13, 2020)

WTF? If this looked like the prototype I would be all over it. I usually prefer inlines but that one sucks. The prototype headstock was awesome!


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> WTF? If this looked like the prototype I would be all over it. I usually prefer inlines but that one sucks. The prototype headstock was awesome!


im kinda in the same camp.
Im abit undecided on it.

maybe they should have offered some of these with inline and some with the proto headstock to give people the option


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Omzig (Apr 13, 2020)

This will be interesting to see if the "pro" tag really raise the bar of fit and finish (after all the deluxe tag didn't really mean you would'nt get finish flaws or bad routing (not there they aren't great guitars for the £/$))

Also arent the bodies on this just a direct copy of the cort X series?


----------



## Adieu (Apr 13, 2020)

Chapman knockoff, how is that possible?

Weren't Chapmans knockoff variations on Schecter and its ilk?


----------



## mbardu (Apr 13, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Chapman knockoff, how is that possible?
> 
> Weren't Chapmans knockoff variations on Schecter and its ilk?



The entire guitar world is knock offs all the way down but that's fine.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 13, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Also arent the bodies on this just a direct copy of the cort X series?



They have a similar style, I suppose, but the Cort is pretty different with those side bevels like an Ibanez RGD/Kiesel Aries. The shaping line that runs down the horns is also quite different.


----------



## I play music (Apr 13, 2020)

I wonder what Harley Benton will release next. Still waiting for the roasted maple enhanced basses that they made prototypes for. Maybe with improved electronics.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Apr 13, 2020)

lewis said:


> Just watched the video back. Im mistaken bro. The proto baritone Agufish has is 27 inch NOT 28inch
> 
> Im disappointed as I want a 28inch.
> Hagstrom back on? haha
> ...




At 8:23 of the video he says nice ebony fret board. It don't look ebony to me.


;>)/


----------



## Richter (Apr 14, 2020)

Not all ebony is jet black.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 14, 2020)

Actually, very little ebony is jet black. Every company that has jet black ebony fretboards dye them black. If you want a black fretboard, just dye it.


----------



## JazzS (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm suprised we aren't seeing more synthetic fretboards on cheap guitars, my harley benton bass has an ebonol fretboard and it feels fantastic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 14, 2020)

JazzS said:


> I'm suprised we aren't seeing more synthetic fretboards on cheap guitars, my harley benton bass has an ebonol fretboard and it feels fantastic.


it's purely about cost. actual wood is still cheaper in bulk than the synthetics or wood/paper resin infused options.Personally I would love if more companies used richlite/ebonol/paperstone, etc
ime they resist temp and humidity changes far better than wood, plus they look uniform.


----------



## lewis (Apr 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's purely about cost. actual wood is still cheaper in bulk than the synthetics or wood/paper resin infused options.Personally I would love if more companies used richlite/ebonol/paperstone, etc
> ime they resist temp and humidity changes far better than wood, plus they look uniform.


same boat as me. I hate wood as fretboards because i dont want too see grain. I want uniform black if i dont have maple)


----------



## I play music (Apr 14, 2020)

lewis said:


> same boat as me. I hate wood as fretboards because i dont want too see grain. I want uniform black if i dont have maple)


I could like it together with a solid color. However, the flame maple veneer together with a burst finish AND a figured fingerboard is a bit much going on visually I think.


----------



## NeglectedField (Apr 15, 2020)

This look yummy. If I need a baritone or 7 in a hurry this might be my first port of call.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 17, 2020)

Omzig said:


> This will be interesting to see if the "pro" tag really raise the bar of fit and finish (after all the deluxe tag didn't really mean you would'nt get finish flaws or bad routing (not there they aren't great guitars for the £/$))
> 
> Also arent the bodies on this just a direct copy of the cort X series?


I wish they made this one with centered dots and reversed headstock. Am I the only one that sees Cort as a missed opportunities business-wise? Or they are just focused on low to mid tier guitars?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2020)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I wish they made this one with centered dots and reversed headstock. Am I the only one that sees Cort as a missed opportunities business-wise? Or they are just focused on low to mid tier guitars?



Cort makes far more money building everyone else's guitars. 

That's why their own offerings are available predominantly in developing markets where they can undercut the brands they do OEM work for.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cort makes far more money building everyone else's guitars.
> 
> That's why their own offerings are available predominantly in developing markets where they can undercut the brands they do OEM work for.


I know that strategy, but is it better for them to keep low as themselves?


----------



## lewis (Apr 21, 2020)

These do look and sound sweeeeeet asf -


----------



## manu80 (Apr 21, 2020)

don't get the price difference between the 2 korina EX


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 22, 2020)

manu80 said:


> don't get the price difference between the 2 korina EX
> View attachment 79731



The gold hardware? Normally it's a bit more expensive than chrome hardware so 30€ difference seems reasonable to me specially considering how tight those prices are to start with.


----------



## manu80 (Apr 22, 2020)

Right didnt think about it.
Also spot their limited dc junior series
The mahogany one is gorgeous but the pelham blue one.....is ordered !lol


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 22, 2020)

€550 for a 27" 6 string with good specs is a killer deal. I was thinking of ordering a 28" custom 6 in the future but this might be a nice alternative to see if I get along with a long scale 6.


----------



## shiyu (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to know what the neck is like on these. Harley Benton says "slim modern C" but also says it's 21mm at the first fret and 23mm at the twelfth, which doesn't seem particularly thin to me.


----------



## mbardu (Apr 23, 2020)

shiyu said:


> I'd like to know what the neck is like on these. Harley Benton says "slim modern C" but also says it's 21mm at the first fret and 23mm at the twelfth, which doesn't seem particularly thin to me.



Well it's not wizard (or some Schecters) razor-thin, but that's not too chunky either.
Depending on the shape a lot of people would probably like that vs some over-crampy super thin necks.


----------



## lewis (Apr 23, 2020)

shiyu said:


> I'd like to know what the neck is like on these. Harley Benton says "slim modern C" but also says it's 21mm at the first fret and 23mm at the twelfth, which doesn't seem particularly thin to me.


yeah its always quite bulky. I dont mind that because I just play on anything and dont really give it a second thought but you do notice it being alot chunkier than say my Ibanez necks


----------



## Senensis (Apr 23, 2020)

I am actually really interested in grabbing one of those to check them out. They tick almost all the boxes in my "what i need for a 6" checklist but at that pricepoint, not really being able to correct an issue with a quick neckshim or a quick fretjob (or can you... never tried on stainless) is a bit of a gamble. And also because at similar pricepoints, Agile were always a let down in terms of neck build quality. So I'm torn between that and spending the same amount of money in the used market.

I guess that's what return policies are for heh...


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 23, 2020)

I emailed them to ask if a 7 string version of that baritone 6 is something maybe coming in the future. Also if they would consider showing off those body carves with some nice solid metallic colors instead of the typical veneers.


----------



## shiyu (Apr 23, 2020)

Senensis said:


> I am actually really interested in grabbing one of those to check them out. They tick almost all the boxes in my "what i need for a 6" checklist but at that pricepoint, not really being able to correct an issue with a quick neckshim or a quick fretjob (or can you... never tried on stainless) is a bit of a gamble. And also because at similar pricepoints, Agile were always a let down in terms of neck build quality. So I'm torn between that and spending the same amount of money in the used market.
> 
> I guess that's what return policies are for heh...



That's my concern as well. The Fusion IIs were cheap enough that buying one wouldn't be much of a risk. These are a significant step up in price. That said, there happens to be a B-stock Amarok on Thomann right now in the color I want...


----------



## Senensis (Apr 24, 2020)

shiyu said:


> That's my concern as well. The Fusion IIs were cheap enough that buying one wouldn't be much of a risk. These are a significant step up in price. That said, there happens to be a B-stock Amarok on Thomann right now in the color I want...



If you are EU based, their return policy is second to none. It's litteraly zero risk and I am not typing that to convince myself


----------



## shiyu (Apr 24, 2020)

Senensis said:


> If you are EU based, their return policy is second to none. It's litteraly zero risk and I am not typing that to convince myself



Do it! I'm in the US so unfortunately I don't imagine a return would be worth it in my case, if even possible. I doubt I'll ever get to try one out in person, either.


----------



## lewis (Apr 24, 2020)

anyone else hoping they blend the Amarok and Dullahan models together to create some hybrids?

I mean a fan fret, neck through, Headless model with SS frets and those EMG Retroactives in 6, 7 and 8 string with different finishes - and I buy one of each.


----------



## AlexJPA (Apr 24, 2020)

If only they made a les paul shape with these specs...


----------



## lewis (Apr 24, 2020)

AlexJPA said:


> If only they made a les paul shape with these specs...


I think they will!

They had Fan Fret LEs Paul shapes before. Makes sense to keep this range name and start adding different shapes with the same specs under it


----------



## I play music (Apr 24, 2020)

AlexJPA said:


> If only they made a les paul shape with these specs...


I think they made a limited edition high spec one but it's already sold out. And when I was looking at the Amaroks right now, the baritone was also not shown as available any more. Might have also sold out already or don't know what availability "on request" means.


----------



## AlexJPA (Apr 24, 2020)

Do they look like we could swap the pickups with Fishman fluence without routing the pickup cavity?


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2020)

AlexJPA said:


> Do they look like we could swap the pickups with Fishman fluence without routing the pickup cavity?



I dont think so. Not unless you want the Open Coil fishmans.

Keith merrow etc etc


----------



## JazzS (Apr 25, 2020)

AlexJPA said:


> Do they look like we could swap the pickups with Fishman fluence without routing the pickup cavity?







Comparing pickup diagrams the size difference isn't massive between the EMG's and the fishmans, so it might be doable. Might be worth asking the harley benton instagram if they have any measurements of the route.


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Ivars V said:


> Finally, an ok looking headstock on HB!



Its almost identical to the inline headstock Dean has been using the past 15 years.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Its almost identical to the inline headstock Dean has been using the past 15 years.


which was stolen by Kiesel and now stolen by HB haha


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Senensis said:


> I am actually really interested in grabbing one of those to check them out. They tick almost all the boxes in my "what i need for a 6" checklist but at that pricepoint, not really being able to correct an issue with a quick neckshim or a quick fretjob (or can you... never tried on stainless) is a bit of a gamble. And also because at similar pricepoints, Agile were always a let down in terms of neck build quality. So I'm torn between that and spending the same amount of money in the used market.
> 
> I guess that's what return policies are for heh...



Thats a great point and what has kept me away from these.

If you buy a new guitar, it almost always benefits from a quick level and minor crown. These chinese guitars don't have the greatest fretwork. New guitars always change the most in the first two years. If the frets are stainless, your only options are expensive. Do you really want to plek a $300 guitar? It would double the price if you had to ship it.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Thats a great point and what has kept me away from these.
> 
> If you buy a new guitar, it almost always benefits from a quick level and minor crown. These chinese guitars don't have the greatest fretwork. New guitars always change the most in the first two years. If the frets are stainless, your only options are expensive. Do you really want to plek a $300 guitar? It would double the price if you had to ship it.


on Plek, Im sure I remember seeing Thomann offer that themselves.

I wonder if you approached them and sounded them about about PLEK'ing an order before they ship it to you, you could get a better deal on it?

like bartering.


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

lewis said:


> on Plek, Im sure I remember seeing Thomann offer that themselves.
> 
> I wonder if you approached them and sounded them about about PLEK'ing an order before they ship it to you, you could get a better deal on it?
> 
> like bartering.



I wouldn't want to plek it in the first two years. The neck will settle in and probably need another plek in two years.

When I buy a cheap guitar or a used one from ebay, I just level it myself. I can get about 90% of the way there (compared to plek) if there arent any major problems.

If the guitar has SS frets, I can't do that.

If the frets wear down to the point of needing a refret.. would usually take 5-7 years. I'd rather pay the $300 down the line if I decide to keep it, than the $250 up front for a plek job.


----------



## Senensis (Apr 25, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Thats a great point and what has kept me away from these.
> 
> If you buy a new guitar, it almost always benefits from a quick level and minor crown. These chinese guitars don't have the greatest fretwork. New guitars always change the most in the first two years. If the frets are stainless, your only options are expensive. Do you really want to plek a $300 guitar? It would double the price if you had to ship it.



Just pointing out that they seem to be made in Indonesia (which doesn't take away from your post, but in my experience MiI >> MiC)


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Senensis said:


> Just pointing out that they seem to be made in Indonesia (which doesn't take away from your post, but in my experience MiI >> MiC)



I like them, but I have the tools/time to level normal frets.

Leveling frets actually goes very fast, what takes all the time is crowning the frets. Even just crowning jumbo nickel frets takes a ton of time, I can't imagine how much time would be required for SS jumbo frets. Probably 2-4x as much effort and requires better tools.

I would hate to start the job then find out my files have dulled and aren't cutting the frets anymore. Or have to buy super expensive files. My ebay diamond file set cost $10 and I've done 6 or 7 guitars with them.


----------



## lewis (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## CptnBps (Apr 26, 2020)

I really shouldn't be tempted... but I really am.
Since I got my Jericho Edge baritone, I've been on the lookout for another. The shape of the Edge just doesn't suit me (Les Pauls don't either), but it feels great, so a more stratty shaped entry level bari with those specs? Verrry interested.


----------



## Senensis (Apr 27, 2020)

If the only issue is a minor stain due to the wood veneer being not 4A and an input jack that requires just a little re-bending of a contact retainer... I am getting 10.

Actually have my finger on the trigger, the tune-o-matic on my 6 is really getting on my nerves and the SS frets not requiring polishing every so often are testing me...


----------



## lewis (Apr 27, 2020)

Senensis said:


> Of the only issue is a minor stain due to the wood veneer being not 4A and an input jack that requires just a little re-sending of a contact retainer... I am getting 10.
> 
> Actually have my finger on the trigger, the tune-o-matic on my 6 is really getting on my nerves and the SS frets not requiring polishing every so often are testing me...


unrelated but have you tried upgrading the Bridge part of your Tune o Matic, to the Hipshot replacement?

Comfier, sounds better, looks better and has twice the travel room for better intonation.


----------



## Senensis (Apr 27, 2020)

lewis said:


> unrelated but have you tried upgrading the Bridge part of your Tune o Matic, to the Hipshot replacement?
> 
> Comfier, sounds better, looks better and has twice the travel room for better intonation.



Thanks for the tip, but I really dislike the body/string distance and angle on a tune-o-matic style bridge :/ (and mine is an own Ibanez style tune-o-matic so not even sure I can replace it). Which is a shame, because the SZ520 I have is a really good guitar for the price I paid for it and I might even have had luck with it since the fretwork is REALLY good.


----------



## lewis (Apr 27, 2020)

Senensis said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I really dislike the body/string distance and angle on a tune-o-matic style bridge :/ (and mine is an own Ibanez style tune-o-matic so not even sure I can replace it). Which is a shame, because the SZ520 I have is a really good guitar for the price I paid for it and I might even have had luck with it since the fretwork is REALLY good.


ah I see. Thats a shame.

You either gel with certain guitars and their hardware or you dont.

That old Ibanez own Tune o matic thing was always stupid to me. If its what im thinking of, they appeared on their old Xiphos models too. No idea about replacements. As you say probably wouldnt work. Ibanez probably do that on purpose so you cant replace anything. Stupid decision.


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 28, 2020)

Here Henning plays a 6-string HT Amarok in a demo for the Line6 PodGo. Nice looking guitar I have to admit...


----------



## Azarea (Apr 28, 2020)

For anyone interested in the out-of-stock Baritones, I called up Thomann on Monday and they gave me August as an expected restock date. I feel like the first batch went in just a couple of days...


----------



## bryanarzaga (Apr 30, 2020)

lewis said:


> I have this exact guitar and this headstock angers me so much.
> 
> Wish it was shaved off to get that Keith Merrow Schecter type shape instead.



or just cut it like i did on my b-stock


----------



## lewis (Apr 30, 2020)

bryanarzaga said:


> or just cut it like i did on my b-stock




That looks excellent. I dont have any cutting tools or anything besides a Dremel.

What did you use?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2020)

manu80 said:


> don't get the price difference between the 2 korina EX
> View attachment 79731


I would think that it would be more expensive because AFAIK korinawood dust is toxic. I suppose it requires a different process than mahogany. Not 100% sure about it though.


----------



## bryanarzaga (Apr 30, 2020)

lewis said:


> That looks excellent. I dont have any cutting tools or anything besides a Dremel.
> 
> What did you use?


i used a dremel to make a close cut and some files/rasps+ sandpaper(60 grit,220,400,600+1000) wipe on poly.


----------



## lewis (Apr 30, 2020)

bryanarzaga said:


> i used a dremel to make a close cut and some files/rasps+ sandpaper(60 grit,220,400,600+1000) wipe on poly.


awesome

Thanks. Im guna try this haha


----------



## mbardu (Apr 30, 2020)

lewis said:


> awesome
> 
> Thanks. Im guna try this haha



One of the benefits of buying those HBs.
We can just drill or cut away and not have too many second thoughts about ruining thousands of $ 

And that headstock is seriously nice!


----------



## lewis (Apr 30, 2020)

mbardu said:


> One of the benefits of buying those HBs.
> We can just drill or cut away and not have too many second thoughts about ruining thousands of $
> 
> And that headstock is seriously nice!



Thats exactly why all my guitars are project guitars rather than high end instruments. It only FEELS like my instrument if Ive tinkered with it haha


----------



## bryanarzaga (Apr 30, 2020)

lewis said:


> Thats exactly why all my guitars are project guitars rather than high end instruments. It only FEELS like my instrument if Ive tinkered with it haha



i agree, i do have some stuff that are high end(warrirors/prs), i wouldnt put my carvins in that category. Anyway the guitar when it came from thomman was not really great. the neck was off center and needed fretwork(leveling, polishing), nut needed cutting/lowering and after those were fixed, the pickups were muddy, i added a .022uf cap in series to each humbucker and that tamed the bassy character of the pickup. as i was looking at headstocks online, i noticed how close it was to an ormbsy sx headstock. so i did that headstock notching 2 days ago.

Im my age and experience that i dont care for a guitars price tag and i know how to tinker these inexpensive ones to feel and sound good.


----------



## lewis (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Avedas (May 2, 2020)

I just noticed these while trolling around on Thomann the other day. Insane value for the price, and I'm pretty interested in a baritone 6.


----------



## bryanarzaga (Jan 12, 2021)

i did re-mod of my hbenton, removed the active pickups and put passive pickups. Initially i was thinking of looking for passive soap bar humbuckers and keep it under budget. like 50$. i've tried jackson soapbar pickups which are stock on the js22-7 but i couldnt find any. So i bought a 4 string bass soapbar cover from ebay for $3.00 pair. and it fits the routing!. i had a pair of guitarheads 7 string humbuckers and sanded the bobbins so it would fit the soapbar. 





The biggest issue after this was noise, looks like the bridge even though it has a ground wire is not conductive but the screws and saddles are.so i had to ground it under the high-e string bridge screw the noise was removed but it could be better. Next mod i'll do after i change the strings will be to paint the pickup covers white.


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 13, 2021)

Received Amarok-bt b-stock yesterday. Aside from two paint blobs and small bits of dust under clear coat in two spots on the neck, it's a pretty freaking good guitar! Might do a NGD thread later on.


----------

